# Any IBS-D safe hot drinks (not coffee/tea)?



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi







I'm staying away from caffeine and coffee but I really find hot drinks to be soothing and I will miss them. Today I had my last tea. It really didn't go down well (I had an acidy feeling with it). I've tried the herbal teas and can't stand them (I tried 6 different kinds).My question is, is there a tasty hot drink that would probably be safe for IBS-D?I have a feeling that hot chocolate would not be a good choice! Thanks







Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Dear Fiona,I have a thought(happens now and then). I have not tried this but how about hot rice milk with a bit of honey? I may try it myself and if I do, I'll let you know how it goes. I have tried soy milk, but sometimes it gets the D going, so I don't want to suggest that. Oh yeah, one other thing, I too get acidy from tea but one kind that sat o.k. was(don't laugh)alfalfa tea. Very mild, hard to find, but good with honey. Can you tell I like honey? Good Luck, I'm interested to see what other replies you get.Peace and love,Karly


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Thanks Karly, but I HATE the taste of milk.







If alfalfa tea is mild, it wouldn't be too good for me. I drink my regular tea VERY strong. I need something with lots of flavour! Thanks for your ideas though







I just bought some soy milk to have on my cereal though. Does it really affect your D? Maybe that's not a good idea for me! hmmmmFiona


----------



## Midge (Nov 9, 2004)

What about decaf? Can you drink things with nutra sweet?


----------



## skinnyme (Apr 5, 2000)

I think a decaf peppermint tea with honey would be a good choice.


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Fiona, what are the herbal teas that you tried? I try to drink peppermint tea and camomile as they are supposed to be relaxing for the tummy. As skinnyme suggest, you can always go for decaf if you want to play safe. I still reward myself with a MacDonald's coffee sometimes during the weekends







<< SiMoN >>


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

My daughter drinks decaffeinated regular tea. I thought I hated herbal tea too but when I had to give up my coffee it was very difficult so I tried lots of herbals till I found something I liked. Rather than buying whole packages of one kind, go coffee/tea specialty store where they also have cafe service and buy a cup of tea. Experiment till you find something you like. I find Stash's Lemon Blossom tastes like regular tea with lemon and that is one of my favourites.I also now drink Lipton's cup of soup a lot. I always hated them before but now I drink them at work for lunch.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi all!I've tried Peppermint and Camomile and a few others ( but they just tasted like hot water sprayed with perfume to me!







The reason why I'm staying away from regular tea is the acidy feeling I get. Do you know if decaf tea contains the same acid, or is that from the caffeine in the tea? I have tried decaf tea in the past and it was pretty good, but I'm afraid to try it again and end up with heardburn!I can't use nutrasweet/aspratame -- I've always had an allergic reaction to artificial sweeteners (skin reaction).







Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi, I too quit coffee since Feb. I sometimes drink peppermint tea and has no effect to my D. I found a coffee substitute which is made of cereals. It is found in Canada (perhaps other places too) under the name Postum. In my opinion, it doesn't really taste like coffee but has a good taste. I found that with moderation it is a good replacement. But too much of it (3+ cups/day) brought back my D.jeanF


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

Well they are teas but these are my favorites:1. Ginger root tea. Spicy, tasty, and soothing to the stomach according to Chinese herbalists. I love it!2. Green tea with brown rice. "Genmai-cha" in Japanese. I don't know if it is known to cause problems for people but I drink this regularly with no negative effects (I'm usually D). It is a known antioxidant as well. Warning; even though it is a green tea is still has some caffeine in it.Try the ginger tea a least!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Maybe I'm weird....but I like HOT iced tea (that sounds like an oxymoron...) and HOT lemonade. I can't have lots of it, but I find the got iced tea is good esp. I like to drink these when I am coming down with a cold, probably just the heat that helps, but it still feels good.







(I make the iced tea very "tart" tasting then)My grandma drinks hot potato water with a twist of lemon. She told me that the starch from the potato helped keep her "firm" and the lemon was for taste. I've never tried it, but worth a shot! (if you have IBS C; maybe just hot water with lemon?)


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I hate the herbal teas too and have not given up the coffee. There is a drink I buy at Second cup(in Canada) Called mulled cranberry that I just love, the funny thing is I don't like cranberries!The problem with hot chocolate is it contains caffeine too which I believe is why everyone avoids it?sickofsick


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

sickofsick,I love their Mulled Cranberry too! It's so good, but obviously too expensive to have every day ($6 cab ride + cost of drink)







I wish there was a more Canadian version of www.topsecretrecipes.com. That site lists lots of fast food chain recipes. Probably not a good place for IBSers though!







I did see some Starbucks recipes on there once though!Fiona


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Fiona, Have you tried asking them if they would sell you a bag of it? I did and they do it all them time although their really not supposed too! One bag makes quite a few drinks, sort of like buying a bag of coffee,sickofick


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

You can get Mulled Cranberry at Safeway and Canadian Superstore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2000)

I have always LOVED coffee; mostly in the form of mochas (lots of chocolate) and HATED the weak, wimpy taste of tea. But my little crisis this week has motivated me to look for and be open to alternatives; I've stocked up on a variety of teas, and they are surprisingly good. I have one called DeTox that tastes kinda vanilla-ish. I like peppermint, and a really spicy ginger one.I just don't expect tea to have the robust flavor of coffee . . . sigh . . . And I'm not going to totally give up a once a week mocha outing with my daughter, either!Does anyone else drink plain old warm water? Not too hot; but just warm? A Japanese friend told me about it's therapeutic effects (I tend to be more D than C though both at times). I don't drink the warm water for taste, obviously! But spritzing a little lemon in there might be a good idea.M-Lee


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I find a hot apple cider is a nice change. I also like Second Cup's Swiss Water Decaf coffee. If you are going to drink decaf then you have to drink coffee that has been decaffinated with the swiss water process. It is a natural process and you do not end up drinking decaffinated chemicals instead of coffee. I also like the frothed milk with a little vanilla and honey. There are coffee substitues as well, I have one called Krakus it is not bad. Ovaltine is ok as well but isn't there chocolate in that? - I can't remember.


----------



## skinnyme (Apr 5, 2000)

I recently tried a hot tea by Celestial Seasonings called tummy tyme. It is a mixtureof peppermint and chamomile. No caffeine and when you add a tiny bit of honey it is very good.


----------



## lasernr (Jun 20, 2000)

I often drink hot water, sometimes with lemon, not too much because it will kick it my acid stomach. I love Tension Tamer Tea, Celestial Seasonings. Why not buy one of there Sampler packs and try a few? There is also a wonderful tea company called Stash Tea out of WA State. They have an 800 number and a great variety of teas.My favorite though is hot soy milk. Vitasoy Creamy Original heated up , mixed with Carob Soy Milk is better then hot chocolate. I have learned to love the taste and visualize the great benefits soy provides to my body each time I pour some out and drink it. Find one you like as I did. I buy it by the case! Peppermint settles the stomach, and so does ginger. Stash has a full flavored licorice that is superior to all the others.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Just a thought but if you are staying away from tea & coffee because of heartburn then dont do decaf. I read on all the website about GERD/heartburn that decaf is no better it still cause problem. Try hot apple cider, I havent tried it myself because I cant do "apples" but it would be something different. Aslo you can buy caf-lib, its a grain beverage too, it taste like instant coffee with no caffeein. If you dont mind the taste its a good substitute. P.S. not to discourage you but I gave up caffein for one month and it made no different for my heartburn so I went back to it, I missed it too much. I hope it works for you.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I forgot to mention, dont drink peppermint tea either it will cause more heartburn.


----------



## Batty (May 20, 2000)

I myself WAS IBS-D. But thanks to Colestid I got my life back.Before this I was a big coffee and mocha and cappacino etc.......drinker. And tea.I agree with you I have tried the herbal teas and to me they all taste alike.I found a store at our mall called Barnes.They have excellent decaf teas that did not bother my stomach. I loved their Vanilla tea. Taste good hot and cold.Also for the coffee fix I started eating coffee flavored candy. You can get these in sugar free if you need it. But since I have been on the Colestid I have been able to have some caffine again. I just limit myself about 1 a week. Like a treat!


----------

